# Books Used Fo the ME Exam



## 12Bravo (Apr 26, 2006)

What books did you use for the ME Exam?


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 26, 2006)

> What books did you use for the ME Exam?


Well I used more than one book. The poll only allows youto vote for one so I voted for the MERM cuzz I used it the most.


----------

